# Buldging Herniated Disk



## Chrisotpherm (Dec 11, 2011)

Well Family,
I just found out recently that I have a bulging herniated disk in my lower back. That really sucks and I could have shed a tear when the doc told me that. I mean talking about a kick in the chest. I got it by one bad Airborne Jump. I was in the air preparing to land a certain way and the air picked back up directing me in another landing direction, but it was to late to change my body position and well thud on the ground and a nice long moan of pain. I have been pushing through the pain I have now learned to be the above and just thought it was I needed an adjustment. I wish I wouldn't have been stupid in my earlier days of pain and gotten checked out, I am sure I could have avoided to at least mitigate the pain a little better than where I am at not. I will be going to see a pain management doctor in the coming weeks to discuss the obvious and even the possibility of receiving an epidural.

Questions Are:
Has anyone had this type of procedure done and how bad did it hurt?
How long was the recover process after that (ability to go workout)?
Did it help and how long did it help for?
What types of workouts would be good to bulk the area around disk? (it is between my L7&L8 Lumbar)

Thanks!!!


----------



## bdeljoose (Dec 11, 2011)

I had 2 epidurals last year for 2 herniated discs. I felt better a couple of days after. I was working out within the same week. The procedure didn't hurt too bad. You get 3 shots. One for numbing,one for the dye so they can see where to inject , and the 3rd is the cortisone. You will be in and out within an hour. I still feel pretty good today.


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Dec 11, 2011)

I had a herniated disc as well. I had the injections done twice, and they never alleviated my pain. I ended up having to have the two vertebrate fused. 

The epidural procedure was exactly like bdljoose described. Hopefully it works for you. 

I read somewhere that jay Cutler had a couple of bulging discs, and he used some type of machine with his. I remember him describing it as really painful, but it fixed the discs without surgery.


----------



## bdeljoose (Dec 11, 2011)

Some people it will work for and some it won't work. I had a little luck I guess. I also had a laminectomy on another disc. That kept me out of action for awhile. That was a few years ago. Wish you luck.


----------



## zoco (Dec 12, 2011)

Good luck with the procedure.I hope everything works out for you!!


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 12, 2011)

Find a realy greast chiro and see if he can help fix it that way.I would look around before the knife.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 12, 2011)

Chrisotpherm said:


> Questions Are:
> Has anyone had this type of procedure done and how bad did it hurt?
> How long was the recover process after that (ability to go workout)?
> Did it help and how long did it help for?
> ...



Yes, I herniated my S1/L5 and my L5/L4 was buldging back in 2004-2005.
I had the worst sciatic down my left leg and terrible lower back pain. I decided against surgery and went to a chiropractor who had a DSRX6000 traction machine, I did that every day (4 days per weeek for 30 minutes) for 3 months and in that time I had 3 epidurals in my lower back, those are great you get immediate relief after the procedure. Now here we are in almost 2012 and I still work out heavy and as long as I stay away from certain excises (like squats) and always where my training belt I never have any back issues nor have i since 2005.
Don't give up you can get thru it, I did and continue to train hard and heavy. Avoid surgery if you can, from all of the research I did if you elect to have back surgery you will most likely have back problems forever.


----------



## pebble (Dec 12, 2011)

Follow the McKenzie protocol.  Google it.


----------



## Gissurjon (Dec 12, 2011)

aminoman74 said:


> Find a realy greast chiro and see if he can help fix it that way.I would look around before the knife.



do not go to a chiropractor right after the injury. Jerking your vertebrae around is not what you need right now. Later down the road, sure, but not while much swelling is present.

I've been working my way back after 3 bulging disks+2 that slightly ruptured. No surgery no injection, just ice, time, and smart programming. 14 months after the injury and I just started squatting (100 lbs lol) a week ago.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Dec 12, 2011)

This is what I love about this forum.  You guys see one of your own in pain, struggling, in need of advice etc..., and with arms wide open you help them out with out any hesitation.  I really do appreciate everyone's advice.  I have been taking medicine for about two months and am not a fan of walking around feeling dopped up.  Just not how I role, plus in my current job profession there is no way I can operate at the required high rate of speed and be on meds.  So my option is the shot or surgery and I am just way to young to get any type of surgical procedure done, and will opt for the shot.  I am suppose to go to a pain management doctor in about a week or so, so I am sure it will be after the first of the year due to the holidays.  I will keep everyone posted on how it goes.

Does anyone have any exercises that would help bulk around the injured area? The doctor said it is between my L7&L8 Limbar.  Thanks Family!!!


----------



## Gissurjon (Dec 13, 2011)

Yea I'm not a fan of using medication when one can go without. Personally, they gave me strong painkillers that did little but kill the pain for 40 min but make me drowsy for 2 hours. Icing periodically worked best for the pain in my case. It's tricky though because there is time that is needed in order for the swelling to go down and that can just get so damn hard with the fast lives many of us live.

good luck


----------



## Arnold (Dec 13, 2011)

Chrisotpherm said:


> This is what I love about this forum.  You guys see one of your own in pain, struggling, in need of advice etc..., and with arms wide open you help them out with out any hesitation.  I really do appreciate everyone's advice.  I have been taking medicine for about two months and am not a fan of walking around feeling dopped up.  Just not how I role, plus in my current job profession there is no way I can operate at the required high rate of speed and be on meds.  So my option is the shot or surgery and I am just way to young to get any type of surgical procedure done, and will opt for the shot.  I am suppose to go to a pain management doctor in about a week or so, so I am sure it will be after the first of the year due to the holidays.  I will keep everyone posted on how it goes.
> 
> Does anyone have any exercises that would help bulk around the injured area? The doctor said it is between my L7&L8 Limbar.  Thanks Family!!!



same here, I was taking around 16 Advil per day because I don't like drugs like percocet, the epidurals will help A LOT, and you can get more than one, like I said I had a total of 3 shots over a 4-5 month period, the main thing you want to do is REST is it, stop working out completely until the pain is gone.


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Dec 13, 2011)

Prince said:


> Yes, I herniated my S1/L5 and my L5/L4 was buldging back in 2004-2005.
> I had the worst sciatic down my left leg and terrible lower back pain. I decided against surgery and went to a chiropractor who had a DSRX6000 traction machine, I did that every day (4 days per weeek for 30 minutes) for 3 months and in that time I had 3 epidurals in my lower back, those are great you get immediate relief after the procedure. Now here we are in almost 2012 and I still work out heavy and as long as I stay away from certain excises (like squats) and always where my training belt I never have any back issues nor have i since 2005.
> Don't give up you can get thru it, I did and continue to train hard and heavy. Avoid surgery if you can, from all of the research I did if you elect to have back surgery you will most likely have back problems forever.



I had the same exact pain in my left leg. It felt like someone was pouring liquid fire down the outside of my left leg. It got progressively worse as the day wore on as well.


----------



## atvbulldog (Dec 13, 2011)

Epidurals are great for short term pain alleviation, 3-5 days. I have been seeing more and more people coming out from "Pain Clinics" after these sight injections with staff infection or meningitis, both are potentially deadly, I will take a few more narcotics before that happens. Fusing disks is getting better and they will have the bugs worked out in the next few years. Until then you must try to prove to some Doctor who does not know you that you are not a drug seeker and are using these meds for the prescribed diagnose condition you have and not to get high with that new one tooth divorcee from Virginia that just moved into next door. Good luck, pain sucks!


----------



## hongthaomurphy (Dec 14, 2011)

im going through the same thing currently. the amount of time an epidural alleviates your pain can vary from person to person. in my case, it lasted about 6 months before i had to recieve another. they have been a godsend imo. without the epidural i was prettty much useless and had a hardtime doing anything. as mentioned, u can pretty much forget about doing squats.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Dec 14, 2011)

Prince said:


> same here, I was taking around 16 Advil per day because I don't like drugs like percocet, the epidurals will help A LOT, and you can get more than one, like I said I had a total of 3 shots over a 4-5 month period, the main thing you want to do is REST is it, stop working out completely until the pain is gone.


 
Thanks Prince and everyone else.  It is so hard to do the above, especially being in the military and the day to day physical requirements of my job it would impossible right now for me to completely stop working out.  However I will commit to the shots at minimum because I am not going to be a walking zombie on pain killers.  It just doesn't fit into my life style and feel like crap the next day after taking them.  I am sure just like with any major injury over time it gets worse and higher levels of care will be needed to treat, just trying to mitigate any more pain than I have to.  

I really do appreciate everyones input and advice!!!


----------



## TODD2002 (Dec 14, 2011)

I bought a inversion table. Laying upside down by your calves feels pritty good and the pain goes away. Was the only way I had relief. Good Luck. I had a micro diskoctomy. On l5 and I have been back to normal for a few years.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Dec 20, 2011)

Today I went to the pain management doctor and am scheduled to get an epidural shot in about three weeks.  He gave me some pain meds too, but am going to try and steer clear of those until the night fall.  I believe this is the safest bet for me.  I am not having surgery until I have to.  I am toooo young right now and can push through the pain a little longer until I have to go with the surgery.  Only one back, one life and well crap, I don't won't to have surgery!  

I appreciate everyone chiming in here and the support!!!  I will keep you guys posted on this as far as an update after the shot.


----------



## hongthaomurphy (Dec 20, 2011)

TODD2002 said:


> I bought a inversion table. Laying upside down by your calves feels pritty good and the pain goes away. Was the only way I had relief. Good Luck. I had a micro diskoctomy. On l5 and I have been back to normal for a few years.


 
ive heard alot of good things about those inversion tables. i may have to try one out for myself sometime.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jan 1, 2012)

Well thanks to Prince and you others bro's against surgery, tomorrow I am going for my first epidural.  I am not going to lie to you, I can handle bullets and bombs but a freaking needle in my back, I am nervous.  Yet it has to be done and I am doing it tomorrow.  Thanks again Prince and my other IM bro's!!!


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Jan 1, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> Well thanks to Prince and you others bro's against surgery, tomorrow I am going for my first epidural.  I am not going to lie to you, I can handle bullets and bombs but a freaking needle in my back, I am nervous.  Yet it has to be done and I am doing it tomorrow.  Thanks again Prince and my other IM bro's!!!



They'll give you some meds that are weird. You'll lie down, start receiving the meds, and you won't remember a thing from the shot. It's not anesthetics, but something else. Anyhow, hopefully it works for you. It did nothing for me. Good luck!!


----------



## Tog (Jan 3, 2012)

Christopherm, Best wishes for a successful epidural and rapid recovery??? Had the same issue with L4 disk??? and pretty much the same trepidations so I asked for an alternate that didn???t involve a direct epidural steroid injection??? was put on an oral corticosteroid, prednisone??? while somewhat effective the side effects were significant??? My doctor(s) now have prednisone on my ???adverse reaction??? list.  Short term issues were visual impairment (change in eyesight), mental confusion and mood changes, a clinical way of saying ???spaced out.??? Sadly the drug therapy could not be abruptly stopped; I had to be tapered off of it??? Long term issue?  Cataracts

  My next route will be the epidural??? my doctors were right??? now know why it???s preferred over an oral corticosteroid??? spinal issues are complex, might enjoy reading ???Sports Health: The complete book of athletic injuries??? by William Southmayd, it will afford you excellent guidance for long term care of your spine.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks guys. Went in yesterday, winked out like a champ by laying down instead of sitting up like he wanted me. I can stick and see everyone else's blood but when he showed me the needle I said awesome and I going to lay down. Imagine this tough military deployed 225lbs dude goes right in and punks out by laying down. I along with everyone else laughed. He numbed up, stuck me, I cried<<not really. Hurt a tad, then been spores since. Doc said it would take 3 days for it to take place, so hopefully by tomorrow I will feel it. Will keep everyone informed. Again I am humbled by everyone concern and standing behind me. I am grateful. 

So Mote it Be
Chris


----------



## zigmanstank (Jan 13, 2012)

Shots worked for me, but have to be careful


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 17, 2012)

I'd like to hear more from the inversion table folks.  I'm currently in P.T. for a bulging disk.  I own an inversion table.  On the days I use the table it feels GREAT while I'm on it but, later in the day, I have more pain than on the days I don't use it.  All I'm doing is hanging by my ankles, am I doing THAT wrong?


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jan 18, 2012)

I appreciate all the info here and imo good for others who may have been struggling with this as well.  I am going for my 2nd shot next week as the first worked a little but not enough for me to deal with the freaking pain.  I hate this crap man and so annoying to have to deal with this on a day to day basis and everyone look at you and have no clue how much pain you are in!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 19, 2012)

I also urge you to avoid surgery if at all possible.  Spinal surgeries do not have a very high success rate.  For example, certain knee surgeries are generally pretty successful.  I'm basing this off things I have read as well as empirical evidence from clients and friends.

You should double check on the herniation being between L7 and L8, because those vertebrae don't exist.  You only have 5 vertebrae in your lumbar spine.


----------

